# Nitrates at 10-5ppm, is my cycle done? Please help



## Killgore Trout (May 17, 2009)

Hi I started my tank a little while ago and have been waiting for ammonia spikes, and the rest of the Nitrate cycle to happen. 

I've been testing everyday, sometimes twice, for ammonia and haven't gotten any readings yet. But today I tested my Nitrates and they are at 5-10 ppm.

Has my tank cycled already?

Can I have Nitrates, without Nitrites / Ammonia first?

Thanks guys, appreciate it.


----------



## Killgore Trout (May 17, 2009)

I should probably add that this is a 20 gal tank with an ample amount of live rock. The tank is about a week old, and I did not have anything in it until yesterday when I added a Clown fish.

PS I really did not want to add a fish for my cycle but after I talked to a very knowledgeable person, I caved.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I think your cycle is complete. However, you need to wait a week or so to be safe, now that you have added a fish. 

Keep in mind, the cycle is only a small part of the maturity of an aquarium. You should use other factors to determine when your aquarium is ready for fish. You should be testing for pH, alkalinity, and calcium and dosing to achieve stable levels. You should experience a diatom bloom and see it receed, begin to see coraline algae growth, and have an abundant population of copepods and amphipods. These are more accurate signs of a mature aquarium and a better way to determine if you are ready for more livestock.


----------

